# Fragen zu SCJP 310-065BIG5



## Nick08 (11. Jun 2010)

Hi,
hat jemand hier 310-065BIG5 Prüfung gehört,soweit ich weiß,wurde diese Prüfung in letzter Zeit aktualisiert......


----------



## Geeeee (11. Jun 2010)

Hab nun mal 5 Minuten n bissl im Netz gesucht, aber dieses *BIG5 verwirtt mich total. Also zum "normalen" SCJP gibts hier sehr viel Infos im Forum, aber BIG5 höre ich heute zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Bartleby (11. Jun 2010)

Was ist denn jetzt genau deine Frage?


----------



## Geeeee (11. Jun 2010)

Hab mir gerade mal die Beiträge von Nick08 angeschaut. Macht der nur Werbung für "t e s t p a s s p o r t". Jeder, der wenigen Beiträge, enthält einen Verweis mit positiver Bemerkung.
Wollte ich nur mal drauf aufmerksam machen. Kommt mir komisch vor.


----------



## Sempah (11. Jun 2010)

ohja, fällt eindeutig auf


----------



## ARadauer (11. Jun 2010)

ja stimmt schaut sehr nach spammer aus...


----------

